# NEED ADVICE PLEASE !



## chhill (Aug 21, 2007)

Hello all,
I am a new non-fiction writer, and my topics are career planning. I've been in Corporate american for 28 years, and writing has always be a great love for me. I have decided to step out on faith and begin to launch my writing career. 

I have created a new website, which has a link to my new blog (chollowayhill.com)  I desprately need advice and critiques on my site. It is a basic site that states my desire to offer career advice, and it also states why I'm qualified to do this for others. Please let me know if you feel the site gets this point across and is easy to navigate. Your suggestions and critiques would be GREATLY appreciated! I'm anxious to get started and get exposure. Right now, I do not charge for advice or mentoring. I've had years of practice internally and with external organizations, and now I need to get out into mainstream america, so charging and making a profit is not my goal here.

Thanks to you all, and may blessings be showered upon you!


----------



## Elysia19 (Aug 21, 2007)

Hey there chhill, 

The site seems good, i looked it over quickly because im in a bit of a time crunch, if i have time i'll look over it closer. My only real critique was that the colour palet was a little bland, but i dont think theres much you can do about that. Personally, i was tempted to drop a line for mentoring, so your site really has acheived its purpose. Good Job! I really hope the business kicks off.


----------



## chhill (Aug 21, 2007)

Elysia19 said:


> Hey there chhill,
> 
> The site seems good, i looked it over quickly because im in a bit of a time crunch, if i have time i'll look over it closer. My only real critique was that the colour palet was a little bland, but i dont think theres much you can do about that. Personally, i was tempted to drop a line for mentoring, so your site really has acheived its purpose. Good Job! I really hope the business kicks off.


 
Hi Elysia,
thanks for your critique.  Please DO drop by my site...I would love to chat with you and see what we can do together :drunk: !!!!!!


----------



## americanwriter (Aug 21, 2007)

The blog reads well, and appears simple but professional.  I think it will serve your needs well.  Good luck with your future endeavors.  I hope you achieve your goal!


----------

